# Protank 2 Airflow



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

So Im really enjoying the PT2 even with the occasional gurgle but its a little to airy for me. You cant really hit it with amouth to lung drag and mostly I just do a straight to lunh with it, where can I get a Aerotank base as it seems to fit a PT3 which means it will fit a PT2. Searched google and nowhere it shows a local supplier!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

The aerotank base will fit on both PT2 and PT1 tanks but is not available to buy on its own as yet.

if you would like to tighten up the draw you can use a shorter post along with taking some SS mesh, rolling it up and inserting it into the airhole on the 510 connection.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

